

Using ImageMagick to reveal existence of hidden steganographic messages - foolrush
http://saisa.eu/blogs/Guidance/?p=1128

======
teilo
This is sort of like saying that a one time pad is not secure because if you
have the one time pad, you can decrypt the message.

------
hamburglar
But why would anyone do steganography with such a well-known image?

